# canadian dollar account



## joe sod (14 Feb 2010)

is it possible as an irish resident to open a canadian dollar deposit account, i still have a canadian current account and am wondering could i open a deposit account from ireland and lodge money in it,


----------



## Lightning (15 Feb 2010)

Do you want to keep the money in CAD? You can transfer the CAD cash into a EUR bank account here. The Irish bank will do the currency conversion for you. 

I am not aware of any Irish banks that offer CAD accounts.


----------



## Boros (9 Mar 2010)

fungus said:


> Do you want to keep the money in CAD? You can transfer the CAD cash into a EUR bank account here. The Irish bank will do the currency conversion for you.



I wouldn't recommend using a bank for the currency conversation as you will get stung by the exchange rate, depending on the amount i would use a currency broker for the conversion. if you would like to know more about the currency exchange process check out


----------



## ccraig (10 Mar 2010)

euro to canadian dollar exchange rate graph below:
www.transfermate.com/en/exchange_rates_table.asp?currency=EUR&curr_lim=CAD

Wait till a rate hits that you want and book or else suggest a rate that you wish to lockin and its ordered


----------



## icon987 (10 Mar 2010)

Permanent TSB offer a Canadian dollar demand accout.

From their website

​ 
*Canadian Dollar
*[FONT=Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light,Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light][FONT=Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light,Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light]Effective from 13th February 2008 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Akzidenz Grotesk BE,Akzidenz Grotesk BE][FONT=Akzidenz Grotesk BE,Akzidenz Grotesk BE]Demand 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light,Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light][FONT=Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light,Akzidenz Grotesk BE Light]0,000,001 - 0,00 4,999.99 0.75%
0,0 5,000 - 0,0 49,999.99 1.50%
0,050,000 - 0,0+ 2.25%

I don't know of other Irish banks who offer Canadian dollar accounts to Irish residents.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2010)

Good spot. 

I just noticed this PTSB page that lists all their AUD, USD, GBP, CAD, CHF and JPY rates ...

[broken link removed]

Most banks are very poor at openly displaying non EUR deposit rates. Good to see that PTSB are an exception to the rule.


----------



## MammyKool (20 Apr 2010)

Hi I am also looking at opening a Canadian Dollar Deposit a/c in a Canadian Bank.  (Not a CAD a/c with an Irish Bank) has anyone done this before and if so what is needed or how do I go about it.  I'm not moving here just thinking of investing.


----------



## german (21 Apr 2010)

*Canadian bank accounts for irish residents*

transfermate open canadian bank accounts


----------

